# Audi Seriously Considering Production Version of quattro Concept Says AutoCar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

According to British buff book AutoCar, Audi is seriously considering a production version of its Paris show stopper the quattro Concept. AC's source is none other than quattro GmbH boss Stefan Reil who suggested Audi has had a team of dedicated engineers in Ingolstadt 'advancing plans that it be approved'. Should that happen, the car will be built in limited numbers by the newly acquired ItalDesign near Milan, Italy.

"We are rethinking standard processes to make it possible," Reil told AutoCar. "We know how to engineer it already."

and more...

“We need feedback to see if it is possible. Audi has no heritage in building 200-500 cars that are really exotic. But it won’t be over €100,000.”










*So What Do We Think?*
We skipped out on Paris, relying on contributors and editors from our sister titles at Vortex Media, in order to make way for Petit Le Mans last week. However, we have been asking around about the concept car.

Audi of America boss Johan de Nysschen gave a more skeptical view. The 5-cylinder TFSI engine from the TT RS is very long and would require a re-think in order to make it work in the A5/S5/RS 5 architecture. Given Reil's comments above though, this doesn't seem to be a deal breaker.

Audi AG's PR department gave a noncommittal answer, "No decision has been made at this time. However, the showcar does provide many technological impulses for the development of future Audi production vehicles, and not just in the sports car segment."

Whatever the case, if this car is going into production then we're guessing Stephan Reil would know quite well. Audi's use of Italdesign would be one very interesting new consideration as Giorgetto Giugiaro's Italian design firm has been tapped in the past for special builds such at the BMW M1 and also one-off coach built concepts for the Volkswagen Group. How this might improve Audi's ability to expand its collection of highly specialized models remains to be seen.

Read more about it at AutoCar or view our own Paris Motor Show photo galleries via the links below.

* AutoCar News on Audi quattro Concept *

* Fourtitude Paris Motor Show Photo Galleries *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I haven't seen any pics there is really a l5 under that bonnet, and if in what direction.
Saying what's under the bonnet and really showing it are two different things. 
And till i see a picture of it i don't believe a word of it.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

The original Audi Quattro was an attainable sports car... would not be interested if they made this a super exotic only accessible to the wealthy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt540 said:


> I haven't seen any pics there is really a l5 under that bonnet, and if in what direction.
> Saying what's under the bonnet and really showing it are two different things.
> And till i see a picture of it i don't believe a word of it.


I inquired with Audi whether they had any shots as I was not in Paris and the guys I had shooting weren't able to get a shot. I was told that they didn't have any shots of their own but that the hood had been opened for some photographers. I'd say keep looking because according to PR there are shots out there.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected];bt543 said:


> I inquired with Audi whether they had any shots as I was not in Paris and the guys I had shooting weren't able to get a shot. I was told that they didn't have any shots of their own but that the hood had been opened for some photographers. I'd say keep looking because according to PR there are shots out there.


If so, i did not find them on the WWW.
btw, they told me the bonnet was not opened for any body.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

Time to start saving pennies for Quattro Coupe now. Original Quattro Coupe + Sport Quattro were the cars which made me dream of own a 4-ring brand automobile.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

QUATTR0;bt541 said:


> The original Audi Quattro was an attainable sports car... would not be interested if they made this a super exotic only accessible to the wealthy.


Fair enough, but Audi are being a bit deceptive about their nomenclature when it comes to this concept. It's called 'quattro' but you can tell it's obviously more of an homage to the sport quattro than anything and the sport quattro was most assuredly for the wealthy.


----------

